# A Strictly Distilled DWC; can it grow?



## Lezbein (Jun 24, 2008)

1st time doing a dwc. Does using purely distilled water offer any goodness for the plant? I know the water helps provide oxygen, carbon and hydrogen. Will it still grow right w/ just that? Am I still in line for some decent pot in the end? I'm guessing not. It seems like a slow growing plant for 1 thing. I know nutes is vital in hydro growing too; but I just can't find the ones everyone here suggests. (GH, Fox Farms, DutchMaster, etc) Thinking about mixing my own or using cow manure; sound good?


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 24, 2008)

In a purely distilled water enviroment with NO outside Nutrients added, you will get a seedling to pop and it will expend what energy was stored in seed form... once that energy is expended, the seedling will slowly starve to death caniballizing itself.  If you are cloning in water only, the same thing will happen, the cutting will use stored energy to produce roots, however is there are no nutrients in the water.  The new young plant will start to eat itself into a slow death hoping that a suppliy of nutrients  will become available before death.....  That is kinda natures way of trying to survive...... There is no nutes in distilled water.  only H2O.... and the oxygen in the water does not come from the water in a DWC enviroment, it comes from the agitation of the water with the bubbles... More air comes in contact with the water molecules and that equates to more dissolved O2 in the water......  

If water sits still and the surface is not disturbed and there is usage of the O2 in the water.... the Dissolved O2 in the water will drop to a point where large scale death will occur in the body of water... That is what happens when a pond 'turns over' and all the fish die.


----------



## Lezbein (Jun 24, 2008)

Wat 2 do? Oh no! How about cow ****? 

p.s. I just threw Miracle Grow in it. At least it'll have some nutes to take in. I know it's not the right nutes and I plan to do this only 1 to 3 times a week maybe; 'till I get real nutes. Any suggestions on using MG the right way, a better way, etc?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

Adding required amount of all in one nutrient will solve but pure water is also deadly! Theoretically a piece of living tissue exposed to pure water will lose all its salts in a matter of minutes and take so much water that it will explode! Plant cells just do not explode, they will lose their essential salts and die.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

imho,the best nutrients for hydro is hand down,ionic grow,bloom,boost.timmy has good results with the bc recipe for success as well,but ionic is the best nutes someone could use their 1st time around.plus its only like $25 per gallon  -good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2008)

Lezbein said:
			
		

> sound good?[/quote
> 
> No.  Pot does not grow by water alone.  All the nutes you mentioned are readily available on line.


----------

